# Base Molding Inside Closet Need to Match Outside?



## cloves (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I was curious and wanted to ask. Currently I am redoing the inside of a house. We picked up new floor molding that is 5 1/4 inches high. I started working on the inside of the closet, which has the standard 2 1/3 molding which looks good. My question is does it make sense to just leave the old molding on the inside of the closets or should I just match what I am using on the other floors?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It depends on the house in my opinion. If your looking at a top 10% of the market price house....it better match. 

If your building new construction, it better match. 

If your looking at a house in the middle of the market....it's a push 

The other thing to think about is the house going to be sold with stuff in the closets so you won't see it anyhow??

I just recently retrimmed my whole house, and aside from the two very visible closets, I left the old trim in the closets and painted it. (We did white trim) 

The last thing, if it's stained trim and your going from dark oak to maple...then I'd switch it regardless. If your doing painted trim and plan on painting the old trim you leave, then your back to my original thoughts


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

While I agree for the most part with ryan,

IMO I would match it - otherwise for me it would look half done.

Unless the house was a low income home, yeah gotta match.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If it's also going to be a rental property leave the inside alone if it isn't messed up regardless of whether its upscale or not.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Your opinion is the only one that matters. Most folks could care less if the molding matched or if it had base molding in the closet at all. If it bugs you change it. It's not that many feet.


----------



## cloves (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the excellent feedback guys. I think I will just match it as we want this to be in the top 10% when it gets reappraised.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

cloves said:


> Thanks for the excellent feedback guys. I think I will just match it as we want this to be in the top 10% when it gets reappraised.


+1 - good for you!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Good stuff above......

There are exceptions "at the top" on them having matching heights....heck,to include whole'y differing profiles.Imagine a 16" tall,"base" consisting of 5-6 "members".This,on a dado'd panel section capped with...well,whatever.Does the closet "need" that?The point is,it depends on where the closet is,and it's "relation" to the rm.A pantry for example,does not need to match the main kitchen.A sm 2 pce "powder" rm off of the main HALL,is on it's own.

It's about priorities and protocol.....a direction if you will.Good luck,BW


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I once trimmed a closet out with whatever trim I had left from the job, looked better than most closet jobs I've seen. 

had a friend who's bank would not approve the loan because the master closet was not trimmed.


----------

